# Dubai Marina (basketball, gyms)



## ifu95702

*Basketball courts in Marina/JBR?*

Hi,

Are there any basketball courts around Dubai Marina/JBR?

Does anybody out there play?

thanks
Chris


----------



## kieranjleahy

ifu95702 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are there any basketball courts around Dubai Marina/JBR?
> 
> Does anybody out there play?
> 
> thanks
> Chris


Hi Chris, i play in Safa Park just off the sheikh Zayed road.....hit me back if you want to meet up and go down...it can be a little hit and miss as regards quality of basketball but overall you always seem to get a game


----------



## Basheer

I have been living in Dubai (Jumeirah Beach Residence) for the last month, and I find it extremely hard to believe that there is no gym or a basketball court in the entire mini city (Dubai Marina) !

How can that be? 40 towers at JBR housing thousands of people, and yet no place to work out?

Other buildings have gyms, but they are strict about reserving it for their own residents. 

Does anyone know if there is any place to play basketball (in the Marina)?

I saw some kids bouncing a basketball, I thought there might be one close to here. But this is ridiculous.


----------



## Gavtek

There's a gym at the Ibn Battuta Mall, that's just a 5 minute drive away.


----------



## longwhitecloud

Does anyone know what the cost of Fitness First at Ibn Battuta is, or anywhere in Dubai for that matter? We're moving to Dubai soon, and my wife and I both belong to gyms in New Zealand. We pay about $100 each per month, which is about Dhs 250 each per month.

Thanks


----------



## Grass hopper

longwhitecloud said:


> Does anyone know what the cost of Fitness First at Ibn Battuta is, or anywhere in Dubai for that matter? We're moving to Dubai soon, and my wife and I both belong to gyms in New Zealand. We pay about $100 each per month, which is about Dhs 250 each per month.
> 
> Thanks


A 12 month membership at Fitness First set me back 4500 dhs. It cost a little more to pay by the month. In the Dubai explorer book it list heaps of gyms in a table and gives a guide as to prices so it is a good to compare.


----------



## longwhitecloud

Great, thanks for the info.


----------



## subidoooo

I know what you mean man , I`m looking already a long time to find a place to ballin in marina...

but if you find a good placce hook me up for a 1 on 1 game


----------



## The Hero

Ok, so I know I'm late but is this an indoor basketball gym? Any more in Dubai (preferably in the JBR area)?


----------



## The Hero

Did you guys ever find a decent place?


----------



## Bulls_96

The Hero said:


> Did you guys ever find a decent place?


If you guys find a place, let me know.
I'm down to hoop it up!


----------



## The Hero

With a name like Bulls 96, I imagine you are. I'm keeping my eyes peeled and when I get there next week, I'll let you know what I find.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Bulls_96

lol! let me know bro. i'll give you a heads up if i find anything too.


----------



## Bulls_96

The Hero said:


> Did you guys ever find a decent place?


Homeowners complain that Discovery Gardens is 'turning into labour camp' - The National Newspaper

I guess theres a court in Discovery Gardens somewhere.
I'll have to go explore. Can anyone confirm said basketball court? I bought a nice new ball yesterday and i'm itcting to go play!


----------



## Jynxgirl

I live here. I will have a look around the labor camp tommorrow and see if I can spot any. I know they put water in the pools but can not imagine a woman going to swim in them, even with her husband (which I dont have)... Interesting if we do have courts. I know someone said they had 'finished' a few of the tennis courts, but they were locked up so you couldnt use them :confused2: Got to love discovery ghetto.


----------



## Bulls_96

Jynxgirl said:


> I live here. I will have a look around the labor camp tommorrow and see if I can spot any. I know they put water in the pools but can not imagine a woman going to swim in them, even with her husband (which I dont have)... Interesting if we do have courts. I know someone said they had 'finished' a few of the tennis courts, but they were locked up so you couldnt use them :confused2: Got to love discovery ghetto.


Thankx Jynxgirl. 
I drove around over there and didn't see anything except for taxis. But I also missed the tennis court and pools. I was probably at "The Garderns" and not "Discovery Ghetto". LOL
Basketball courts are usually near the tennis courts. And i'm not afraid to climb a fence to go play ball.


----------



## The Hero

I just googled the area and it doesn't seem far from where I'm planning to stay. Hopefully we're not seen as another set of "invaders". Lol at jumping the fence. Thanks Bulls and Jynx for scoping out the area.


----------



## freddiem

*Basketball*



kieranjleahy said:


> Hi Chris, i play in Safa Park just off the sheikh Zayed road.....hit me back if you want to meet up and go down...it can be a little hit and miss as regards quality of basketball but overall you always seem to get a game


Hi Guys,

I;'ll be moving to Dubai in the next week looking for a place to play ball on my spare time. I live in JLT area any one interested to play some ball sometimes!!

New to the area so dont know any place to place.

Freddie M


----------



## Midos

I was asking myself the same question, moved 2 weeks ago to dubai marina and so far was unable to find any place at all !!


----------



## The Hero

Midos said:


> I was asking myself the same question, moved 2 weeks ago to dubai marina and so far was unable to find any place at all !!


That's where I'm planning to move to in about a week, so hopefully soon something close by is found.


----------



## Bulls_96

I've played at Safa park a few times, but it is getting way too hot to play in the day.
I'm moving to those new hotel apartments in media city and I will have a basketball court on the roof.


----------



## The Hero

Dear Thread, you've been reborn...

Ok, so FINALLY getting settled in and am now on the prowl for a decent court/game.

Let me know!


----------



## wdhurt

there's a really nice place in marina promenade. make friends with someone that lives there... *cough*

i'm still furnishing the place but once i'm in and settled, i'd love to host a friendly game!


----------



## The Hero

wdhurt said:


> there's a really nice place in marina promenade. make friends with someone that lives there... *cough*
> 
> i'm still furnishing the place but once i'm in and settled, i'd love to host a friendly game!


Cool, sounds like a plan. Let us know!


----------



## Matt2234

A little late to the forum but i would also be interesting in playing if you need some more guys, send a message if someone gets a game going.


----------



## HamishUK

A friend of mine who lives in JLT plays somewhere around there. I think it might be in Emirates Hills, I'll ask.


----------



## The Hero

HamishUK said:


> A friend of mine who lives in JLT plays somewhere around there. I think it might be in Emirates Hills, I'll ask.


Cool, count me in if there's a place.


----------



## Matt2234

HamishUK said:


> A friend of mine who lives in JLT plays somewhere around there. I think it might be in Emirates Hills, I'll ask.


Same here, I'm in


----------



## HamishUK

I asked my friend and he says it's here:

Theres only 1 road into the lakes and you have to go past the court to get in. There's always people playing, just turn up for a game.

[/URL]

Hope that helps


----------



## wdhurt

The Hero said:


> Cool, sounds like a plan. Let us know!


lies. my real estate agent told me there was a court - but there's not. only racket ball.

racket ball anyone?


----------



## Matt2234

wdhurt said:


> lies. my real estate agent told me there was a court - but there's not. only racket ball.
> 
> racket ball anyone?


I'm up for a game don't have any equipment though


----------



## wdhurt

Matt2234 said:


> I'm up for a game don't have any equipment though


neither do i...i'll go pick some up. i might as well have a couple of rackets around. i'll give you all a holler!


----------



## Lita_Rulez

Hey there all, here's to digging up old topics !

Has anyone found a decent playground in the city ?

Right now, my best bet would be to turn up in Safa Park and hope to join a pick-up game, but if anyone knows of another decent court (closer to MoE would be good) and/or has reliable info on when games actually do happen, I'd be glad to hear.

The weather is nice to play, and I could sure use the workout after the holiday season, and I don't feel like staying inside all the time.

Failing the outdoors pickup game option, there is of course always the DuPlays route. But I do not feel like just forking out the money and saying "put me in a team". If I'm going to be playing with guys for a whole league, I'd like a chance to see if I like them (and if they like me, though let's face it, that's pretty much a given) before committing.

Has anyone played through them before ? Has anyone joined there upcoming league ? Who killed JFK ?


----------



## Lita_Rulez

Hey there all, here's to digging up old threads :spit: !

Has anyone found a decent playground in the city ?

Right now, my best bet would be to turn up in Safa Park and hope to join a pick-up game, but if anyone knows of another decent court (closer to MoE would be good) and/or has reliable info on when games actually do happen, I'd be glad to hear.

The weather is nice to play, and I could sure use the workout after the holiday season, and I don't feel like staying inside all the time.

Failing the outdoors pickup game option, there is of course always the DuPlays route. But I do not feel like just forking out the money and saying "put me in a team". If I'm going to be playing with guys for a whole league, I'd like a chance to see if I like them (and if they like me, though let's face it, that's pretty much a given) before committing.

Has anyone played through them before ? Has anyone joined there upcoming league ? Who killed JFK ? IMWTK :confused2:


----------



## The Hero

Lita_Rulez said:


> Hey there all, here's to digging up old threads :spit: !
> 
> Has anyone found a decent playground in the city ?
> 
> Right now, my best bet would be to turn up in Safa Park and hope to join a pick-up game, but if anyone knows of another decent court (closer to MoE would be good) and/or has reliable info on when games actually do happen, I'd be glad to hear.
> 
> The weather is nice to play, and I could sure use the workout after the holiday season, and I don't feel like staying inside all the time.
> 
> Failing the outdoors pickup game option, there is of course always the DuPlays route. But I do not feel like just forking out the money and saying "put me in a team". If I'm going to be playing with guys for a whole league, I'd like a chance to see if I like them (and if they like me, though let's face it, that's pretty much a given) before committing.
> 
> Has anyone played through them before ? Has anyone joined there upcoming league ? Who killed JFK ? IMWTK :confused2:



No comment on the 11teen of the same post, but I have seen people playing at a court by Blue Ridges in (I think) Satwa. I'm in the same boat as you and need to burn off the 30 layers of winter love I magically put on. 

If you find another place, post it as I'm sure you'd be doing a lot of us a huge favor.


----------



## Lita_Rulez

The Hero said:


> No comment on the 11teen of the same post, but I have seen people playing at a court by Blue Ridges in (I think) Satwa. I'm in the same boat as you and need to burn off the 30 layers of winter love I magically put on.
> 
> If you find another place, post it as I'm sure you'd be doing a lot of us a huge favor.


If you are talking about the one on Al Diyafah street, I used to go there (well, gave up after 4 or 5 times) when I lived in the area. The mood was not friendly at all, it was only Filipinos, they would not include anyone in there games, (including other Filipinos waiting on the side) and it was the worst playground basketball I have ever seen. No respect for any kind of brotherhood between players, no intention to share the rims (I mean, they were playing 5 on 5 half-court games, but still walking from one side of the court to the other so they would not be both shooting on the same rim ?!?)

Never felt a playground as hostile since I pulled up in the wrong neighborhood in Chicago hoping to play ball and got bounced from the black side for being white, and then bounced from the white side for talking with blacks...


I've been to Safa Park last year, because I was playing Tennis with some firends, and they are next to the Bball courts, so after the tennis, I would linger by the hoops. Played a few pick-up games, decent crowd, but I don't feel like paying the entrance to Safa just to end up sitting on the sideline for 5 hours if it is crowded (yes, I am a very shy person).

There used to be a way to play at the courts of the Meridien Airport staff, but now they check if you belong to the staff even if you are invited by someone from there waving you in.

The one next to Irish Village, last time I asked, was "unavailable for outsiders, even against a fee".

I usually keep my eyes peeled when driving around, but most courts are part of a school or a residence, so unless you know someone there...

I intend to go to Safa Park or the beach in the next few weeks on Saturday mornings, because wifey has been insisting (and rightfully so) that we go out while we can and show our baby girl what the world without AC is like. I will of course take a ball with me and shoot a few hoops (highly doubt there will be a crowd at 11 AM...)

If you want to join, I can't guarantee an interesting one on one, as I am out of shape and probably couldn't sink a shot to save my life, but it'd still be nice to shoot it out (and probably end up doing a lame 1 vs 1 anyway).

And if other on this thread feel like coming, we can even try and organize a half court game 2vs2 or 3vs3 (let's be realistic, after the feasting in december, who can run a full-court game more then 2 minutes !)


----------



## The Hero

Lita_Rulez said:


> If you are talking about the one on Al Diyafah street, I used to go there (well, gave up after 4 or 5 times) when I lived in the area. The mood was not friendly at all, it was only Filipinos, they would not include anyone in there games, (including other Filipinos waiting on the side) and it was the worst playground basketball I have ever seen. No respect for any kind of brotherhood between players, no intention to share the rims (I mean, they were playing 5 on 5 half-court games, but still walking from one side of the court to the other so they would not be both shooting on the same rim ?!?)
> 
> Never felt a playground as hostile since I pulled up in the wrong neighborhood in Chicago hoping to play ball and got bounced from the black side for being white, and then bounced from the white side for talking with blacks...
> 
> 
> I've been to Safa Park last year, because I was playing Tennis with some firends, and they are next to the Bball courts, so after the tennis, I would linger by the hoops. Played a few pick-up games, decent crowd, but I don't feel like paying the entrance to Safa just to end up sitting on the sideline for 5 hours if it is crowded (yes, I am a very shy person).
> 
> There used to be a way to play at the courts of the Meridien Airport staff, but now they check if you belong to the staff even if you are invited by someone from there waving you in.
> 
> The one next to Irish Village, last time I asked, was "unavailable for outsiders, even against a fee".
> 
> I usually keep my eyes peeled when driving around, but most courts are part of a school or a residence, so unless you know someone there...
> 
> I intend to go to Safa Park or the beach in the next few weeks on Saturday mornings, because wifey has been insisting (and rightfully so) that we go out while we can and show our baby girl what the world without AC is like. I will of course take a ball with me and shoot a few hoops (highly doubt there will be a crowd at 11 AM...)
> 
> If you want to join, I can't guarantee an interesting one on one, as I am out of shape and probably couldn't sink a shot to save my life, but it'd still be nice to shoot it out (and probably end up doing a lame 1 vs 1 anyway).
> 
> And if other on this thread feel like coming, we can even try and organize a half court game 2vs2 or 3vs3 (let's be realistic, after the feasting in december, who can run a full-court game more then 2 minutes !)



Lol, Chicago... I have a condo and own a business there but haven't experienced what you have. Where the heck were you?

Anyway, I'm glad you're out of shape and will miss everything because that put's us in the same boat.

I never played at the spot on Al Diy..whatever street, but that's the one. Because I didn't have any tennis shoes on I watched a bit and made a mental note to go back. They were playing full court and seemed friendly enough.

Not sure about one on one, but if more people chime in then I'm in at the spot you mentioned. 

I saw a guy walking in the Marina with a basketball last week and asked where he played. I think he said Emirates Hills or something but am having a hard time remembering.


----------



## Lita_Rulez

OK, water did me in on Saturday, but i'm keeping my fingers crossed for next week.


----------



## The Hero

Ok, I just re-read what you wrote about the half court games and them walking up the court to switch rims (somehow I missed that the first time I read it). That is too hilarious and if I were you, I'd have been ticked too! 

Well I have a ball permenantly in the trunk now and will let you know what I come across.


----------



## i just wanna hoop

*Fellow baller*

I've read all the post and didn't really see a clear answer, is there a good place to play in Dubai outside(while the weather is still good) and in a gym when it's not. I live in Tecom by the Greens i would preferably like to play somewhere close but at this point i'll take anything. Also i have at least two other guys down to play so if we get enough from this forum maybe we can get our own 10 to play. Any advice is welcomed. Thanks in advance


----------



## Lita_Rulez

i just wanna hoop said:


> I've read all the post and didn't really see a clear answer, is there a good place to play in Dubai outside(while the weather is still good) and in a gym when it's not. I live in Tecom by the Greens i would preferably like to play somewhere close but at this point i'll take anything. Also i have at least two other guys down to play so if we get enough from this forum maybe we can get our own 10 to play. Any advice is welcomed. Thanks in advance


Well, haven't gone to play since my last post, as I ended up organising a trip to India with wifey for the las 10 days of Feb (and I am NOT turning an ankle 5 days before a trip she has wanted to do for the last 15 years).

However, when I come back (first week of march, then) I'd be more than happy to meet up and play in Safa Park. Saturday morning would be nice (probably not too crowded, and most likely will still be able to play around 9 as the days become hotter).

If there are 3 of you, that's allready a 2 on 2 halfcourt. The Hero seemed ready to go as well, so that's 5, that's a good start


----------



## The Hero

Lita_Rulez said:


> Well, haven't gone to play since my last post, as I ended up organising a trip to India with wifey for the las 10 days of Feb (and I am NOT turning an ankle 5 days before a trip she has wanted to do for the last 15 years).
> 
> However, when I come back (first week of march, then) I'd be more than happy to meet up and play in Safa Park. Saturday morning would be nice (probably not too crowded, and most likely will still be able to play around 9 as the days become hotter).
> 
> If there are 3 of you, that's allready a 2 on 2 halfcourt. The Hero seemed ready to go as well, so that's 5, that's a good start


Count me in.


----------



## i just wanna hoop

Lita_Rulez said:


> Well, haven't gone to play since my last post, as I ended up organising a trip to India with wifey for the las 10 days of Feb (and I am NOT turning an ankle 5 days before a trip she has wanted to do for the last 15 years).
> 
> However, when I come back (first week of march, then) I'd be more than happy to meet up and play in Safa Park. Saturday morning would be nice (probably not too crowded, and most likely will still be able to play around 9 as the days become hotter).
> 
> If there are 3 of you, that's allready a 2 on 2 halfcourt. The Hero seemed ready to go as well, so that's 5, that's a good start



cool i'm down


----------



## i just wanna hoop

*Next Sat Feb 12*

Anyone wanna play next Saturday morning?


----------



## rebeccatess

Not sure if any of you are interested in coaching, but I am running an NBA Basketball coaching course March 20th in Knowledge Village. PM me if you want any other details.


----------



## The Hero

rebeccatess said:


> Not sure if any of you are interested in coaching, but I am running an NBA Basketball coaching course March 20th in Knowledge Village. PM me if you want any other details.


Where is the gym in Knowledge Village?


----------



## The Hero

The Hero said:


> Where is the gym in Knowledge Village?


Had to work. Did anyone make it Sat?


----------



## rebeccatess

The theory section of the course is held in Knowledge Village, the practical part is at a private sports club elsewhere


----------



## Lita_Rulez

rebeccatess said:


> The theory section of the course is held in Knowledge Village, the practical part is at a private sports club elsewhere


And there I was, worried that people might not give specifics...


----------



## Lita_Rulez

OK guys, I'm back in Dubai, and after watching the All Star Game, really hyper about touching a ball again. Who's up for some playground time this Saturday ?

Have you guys ended up playing at all while I was away ?


----------



## Lita_Rulez

Nobody ?


----------



## indoMLA

^I may be in... Let me know the specifics... I haven't played in a long time, but looking forward to get going again....


----------



## dchou1107

This is getting pathetic here. I arrived from Los Angeles for a month and cannot find a game anywhere. I have reserved a gym in abu dhabi by al raha for 3 nights a week but I think the competition will be weak and not what we are use to in the states. I even signed up for the duplay league with my coworkers and there are only 2-3 teams. I would welcome some good players to swing by al raha if interested and we can all split the cost. By the way, I was in the dubai mall and looking to pick up an indoor basketball (spaulding or wilson) something of high quality for indoor games, anyone know which store I can get one from in abu dhabi or dubai?


----------



## INFAMOUS

I will be there in a few months and want to play some ball! Hopefully you guys sort this out before I get there LOL


----------



## Lita_Rulez

I have just signed up with the DuPlays league as well.
Monday nights (as getting back into the sport after years I did not really feel I qualified for the more competitive wednesday nights)

As for Balls, they used to have decent Spalding in Sun & Sands sports Ibn Battuta.

I'd love to join you guys at Al Raha, but it's a bit out of the way from Dubai. Might be able to pull it off once in a while though. When are you guys there ?


----------



## dchou1107

Any competitive basketball leagues in the UAE? looking for games with ex-college basketball players or US high school stars or equivalent


----------



## jd2222245

*Moving to Dubai*

Thanks for that! Will be very helpful.


----------



## Ibz

Hi guys !
I just arrived 1 week ago, and i'm looking for a court near Tecom. 
Have you some suggestions?
Thx


----------



## Lita_Rulez

Ibz said:


> Hi guys !
> I just arrived 1 week ago, and i'm looking for a court near Tecom.
> Have you some suggestions?
> Thx


After a couple of weeks playing in the league, I'd recommend DUPLAYS. 

As back home I had been playing exclusively half-court playground for the longest time, I did not like the idea of all the limitation joining a league would pose. And I ended up not playing here for years, waiting for a playground to appear...

With the league, you do have to pay to play, you do end up limited to a game a week (though sometimes you may end up subbing in for the next team if they are missing a guy or two, but don't count on it happening every week), but at least, you get to actually play some ball.

Plus, as the summer is beginning, the benefits of playing indoors in an AC gym with 2 refs and someone keeping score are becoming more and more obvious


----------



## LAX>LHR>DXB

Hi All: I introduced myself on the intro thread. I am from Los Angeles, living in London and moving to Dubai in August. I used to play high school ball but am I'm pretty much a shadow of the player I used to be. I still like to get out there in men's leagues and pick up games. I will be looking for a consistent indoor court to play on. Hopefully we can field some Friday morning or Saturday morning pickup games or just have some solid play through Duplays.


----------

